# Suche japanische fonts



## Wolf of Doom (3. April 2002)

hi

ich hoffe ich poste hier im richtigen forum, und zwar ich suche japanische schriftzeichen als fonts waere nett wenn jemand welche hat




cya & thx


Wolf


----------



## Mythos007 (3. April 2002)

Chellaz  Wolf of Doom,

Meinst du jetzt eine echte japanische font 
also den tatsächlichen Zeichensatz ? oder
meinst du japanische Schriftzeichen die
man ab und zu in den Spielen wiederfindet ...

vielleicht ist ja was für dich dabei ...

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## stiffy (3. April 2002)

ever tryed the suchfunktion? 

[1 [2 [3


----------



## Mythos007 (3. April 2002)

Chellaz noch einmal - das ist 99% was für dich ...


----------



## freekazoid (3. April 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

@mythos

woher hast du diese font(s)?
würd mich interessieren!


----------



## .kardigan (4. April 2002)

Zu dem Thema fällt mir auch noch ein Problem ein an dem ich schon seit bestimmt 2-3 stunden sitze.

ich suche den font hier auf dem Bild:






Jemand in 'nem anderen Forum hat mich darauf hingewiesen das der Font wohl "Shanghai" heisst, naja ich finde auf keiner Seite was dazu hab jetzt schon paar Font Seiten komplett durchstöbert aber ich find den font einfach nicht, wäre nett wenn mir wer weiterhelfen könnte, oder zumindest ein paar Fonts hätte die in dem Style sind (hab ich bisher nur 1 gefunden und da sehen die "X" doof auf  )

Danke im Vorraus, 

mfg kardigan


----------



## biegeeinheit (4. April 2002)

Ich kann sonst die Seite http://www.dafont.com empfehlen. weiss jetzt nicht ob dieser explizite font drauf ist aber habe da einiges an asiatischen schriften gefunden als ich letztens suchte.


----------



## Lyrics (4. April 2002)

Hiho @ all,


Ich suche einen Font in japanischen Schriftzeichen der ungefähr so aussieht von der grösse wie 04_03b.

gibts da irgendsowas?


----------



## Mythos007 (4. April 2002)

Chellaz Lyrics,

ne japansiche Pixelfont ??? noch nie irgendwo gesehen ...


----------



## nicandro (29. Oktober 2004)

gibts auch garnicht eine japanische pixelfont


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Oktober 2004)

nicandro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibts auch garnicht eine japanische pixelfont


Hm, dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass dieses Thema 2,5 Jahre alt ist, oder?   
Daher: Lasst es ruhen, und zu.


----------

